# White hairy growth



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

One of my cardinal tetras developed a white hairy growth on its side, like growing out of its side. It was also bloated. It's hard to see in the pic but it's like hair that's white.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks like columnaris.
7 grams PP in 100ml water(this is a concentrated mix),then add 2 drops of mix per gallon to the aquarium.If it dose not stay pink/purple(turns brown /yellow) for at least 4 hours then add a second dose.If everyone in tank seems ok with the treatment then just leave it for 24 hours.If you add H202 the tank will be crystal clear in less then 2 hours!
Potassium permanganate | The Skeptical Aquarist
BIDKA The British And International Discus Keepers Association - library, Potassium Permanganate


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Thanks Mr. Bandit. This is what I thought was the case. Hopefully I can save the rest of the fish in the tank. I euthanized this one. I'll see how much PP I have left.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Let me know what you need.


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

I was going to say the same as Coralbandit but I surely don't consider myself an expert at fish diseases. SO I let others respond that know a lot more on the subject. 

To be honest I've been very lucky (and maybe a little smart) with fish and have had very very few fish diseases over my 40 years of keeping tanks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wait before you treat. Do you have any others showing symptoms? If not, I would not treat. It does look like columnaris usually does, but treating is usually pretty harsh. Its a judgement call I guess and I would want at least one other fish to confirm what I was seeing.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would hit it with PP without any hesitation.I'm using it for maintenance now on my sword tanks and it is working beyond expectations.It not only removes(converts) dissolved organics better(or more effectively then water changes(yea I said it!),but it is reported to help fish grow!
Potassium Permanganate
Read this link from a kio keeper(he is a rocket scientist with a above ground pool in his basement),and he describes his MAINTENANCE schedule very touroghly.He does remove bio, but I don't.
Waiting to treat any disease never helps .


----------

